# T-shirt design and order entry-Deco Network



## Old Dog (Jun 13, 2010)

I am looking at Deco Network T-Shirt design and order entry/ shopping cart on line software. It looks very robust with a good back end for tracking ( but very pricey 6% of sales plus monthly fee). Any current users comments or others who have comments on other good choices?


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you require your users to design their own T-shirts on the website itself? Could they just give instructions via a “comment to the seller” form when checking out? If so, there are a lot of much better and cheaper solutions out there. 6% of sales is brutal.


----------



## Old Dog (Jun 13, 2010)

The customer can upload their art work or use clip art from site and set up the design/ words themself for t-shirt or any sublimation items. One good point is that they have affliate stores options. The 6% is on a sliding scale. Any suggestions? I want more than a simple "face" web site.
Thanks for any suggestion!
Old Dog


----------

